# how to finish these walls off?



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

FX4 said:


> Since I'm done with college, I have been sitting at home and just thinking of projects to do... I finished my little wall project (see here if interested: http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/need-little-help-57529/), and now the plain walls bother me... please see the pictures below and let me know what you think will work, what you like/don't like, any other ideas? excuse the bad photoshop on these pictures, but I think you will get the idea.
> 
> How it is now (minus the little wall I built):
> 
> ...


I think #1 would look best, it'd give your room an accent color and really draw the eyes to that space, get some nice crown molding up in there also


----------



## FX4 (Nov 19, 2009)

BlueBSH said:


> I think #1 would look best, it'd give your room an accent color and really draw the eyes to that space, get some nice crown molding up in there also


crown molding is going up this weekend.... I'm just worried since the space isn't very big, and if I went with option #1, I would do the entire room, dinning room and hallway, it would look a little busy everywhere... I guess I'll just have to see

Rafal


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

FX4 said:


> crown molding is going up this weekend.... I'm just worried since the space isn't very big, and if I went with option #1, I would do the entire room, dinning room and hallway, it would look a little busy everywhere... I guess I'll just have to see
> 
> Rafal


the second one to me at least makes the area look larger, but then it also makes it look overwhelming in a way because of the size of the frame boxes


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I like option 1, and yeah I would carry it on throughout any "connecting" rooms.

You can change how "busy" it looks by the color you paint the wainscot. You can make it "pop" or blend right in (or anything in between) by the colors you choose.

I'm a carpenter, but the int. designers on board can fill you in further. :yes:

This is a pic of our hallway with "shadow box" wainscot and a darker accent wall at end of hall.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Here's a couple shots of drawings I'm currently working on. The clients have the green white colors currently, not sure if they want to change colors when the carp. work is done or not...


----------



## FX4 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I'm going to go with option number 1 here, and just paint it white


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Jay123 said:


>


I really need to find someone to do columns like that for me, I have 4 columns that are just square and drywall right now, they look hidious....


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

:laughing: wrap 'em in garland...and leave it that way throughout the year :santa:


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Jay123 said:


> :laughing: wrap 'em in garland...and leave it that way throughout the year :santa:


ha! :laughing:


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Jay123 said:


> :laughing: wrap 'em in garland...and leave it that way throughout the year :santa:


Not to hijack this thread, but what architectual program are you using? the renderings look pretty nice. I've been using Home Designer Architect Edition myself


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, it's chief arch.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

Jay123 said:


> Thanks, it's chief arch.


we're using the same program then *LOL*


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

pretty close


----------

